# Odin cwm



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone have a voodoo cwm recovery file I can odin? I jacked up my recovery some how and I cant flash any zip files. I'd rather not odin back to stock. I used to have an odin cwm recovery but I dont know where it went off too.

Any help would be awesome. Thanks


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

I linked one at the bottom of the op in the cm nightlies thread.

Sent from your butt


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> Sent from your butt


You have a talented bunghole!


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol forgot about that xD

Sent from your butt


----------



## Aoenone (Jun 8, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> I linked one at the bottom of the op in the cm nightlies thread.
> 
> Sent from your butt


Don't know why I didnt check there. Thanks


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?u4m334shbmpb9hw

for v. 3, worked for me...


----------

